# Anemones



## River2sea (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a 46 gallon salt water tank and I just bought a dual lamp t5 ho and I want too add some anemones to it. Do I need a protien skimmer or a refugium for them?


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

From what I understand, you'd want a skimmer in the event there's uneaten food in the tank that the fish and/or anemone didn't want. The skimmer will help keep your water balanced by stripping water of waste and also increase your oxygen levels. I run a skimmer on my 29g salt tank and even with just live rock, it pulled out a little bit of gunk. Here's an easy read about skimmers that I thought highly informative. Hope I helped!

What Is Protein Skimming, and How Does It Work


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Anemones produce a lot slimes and skimmer is good for that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

River2sea said:


> I have a 46 gallon salt water tank and I just bought a dual lamp t5 ho and I want too add some anemones to it. Do I need a protien skimmer or a refugium for them?


How old is the set up?
Anemones should only be added to "stable/established" systems.
6 months old min-1 year is a better marker.


----------

